# Latest build -Commencal Supreme 20" Full Suss



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Having built a customised Hotrock 16" Santa has been busy in his workshop on the next model and it rolled out today ready for test and storage for the big day.
Whilst the build is a little exotic I took the opportunity to build something suitable for up & down hill at a reasonable weight without resorting to unobtainium or mass carbon parts.

I was fortunate earlier in the year to obtain the frame at a price I couldn't ignore, and the other parts have been sourced from various places considering weight and price each time.

Yes, I could of bought the full bike from the factory but that would of meant a one off investment and less tinkering for me which is part of the fun.
I've actually enjoyed the challenge of researching various parts, weights and prices and then shopping around for the best deals. A lot of the info used came from looking at what others have done on this very forum and Ive ended up with something better and lighter than factory and best of all at a much lower price.

So to the build. Its a 20" full suspension bike which normally rolls out of the factory as a single speed weighing in at around 25lbs according to Commencal

Heres what Ive ended up with including some weights:
Frame: Commencal Supreme 20" (3000g) including fox shock.
Seat post: BBB
Saddle: THE Industries Mountaincross junior
Forks: RST F1RST Air 24" (1600g)
Headset: FSA
Stem: Spank Spike 35mm (135g)
Bars: Areozine XC 720mm (206g before being cut) 
Grips: Lizardskin Mini Machine lock ons
Wheels: Hope Pro 2 Evo (F&R) laced to Halo EX3 rims
Tyres: Schwalbe Mow Joe performance 20x1.85 (330g ea.) running ghetto tubeless.
Crank: Microline 2 piece 140mm 110bcd (649g including external bb)
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR with carbon levers and 160mm discs (F&R)
Gears: Shimano Zee 1x10 shifter matched to Zee M640 derailleur
Cassette: Shimano SLX HG81 10speed 11-36 (350g)
QRs: PZ Racing CR6.3Q (53g pair)
Pedals: Expedo Traverse9 70x78x17.6mm (296g pair)

Fully build its just over 20lbs (bathroom scales)
Its been into the local bike shop today as they helped with some of the parts and advice and they are as pleased as I am and want some photos for their wall.

Having test ridden it myself the suspension is plush and fully adjustable for both rebound and compression (F&R) and can be tailored to a child's weight.

Photos:











































Any questions in relation to the build Im more than happy to answer.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Dang!


----------



## Raivyn (Oct 10, 2012)

That's pretty gorgeous...


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice work there :thumbsup: 
Small world i'm also getting one built up for xmas for my 6 yr old


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, that looks sooo good


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

You set the bar very high. Your kids are fortunate indeed.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice work there!!!


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments guys really appreciated.
We only have one child so she does get spoiled (within reason). She works hard at school and as I work long hours and away she does get a bit more than most. Life's short and you can't take the pennies with you so I figure spend them on things that you and your family enjoy and make you smile.

Yep bars been set high but as said I got a deal on the frame and have been buying parts for several months. Compared to other hobbies in the long term this works out cheap.

Funniest thing is we were riding at Manchester Cycling Ctr trail a few weeks ago and she saw a kid on a neon yellow bmx. That night she started her Christmas wish list and at the top it said new yellow bike
The frame had already been in the workshop for sometime so I was quite relieved.

The only bit I'm not totally happy with is the crank as it was a bit of a compromise. Yes it's 140mm and yes it's light, but the 110bcd limits it to 34t. The bike will take a 150mm so I may look at shortening a Shimano zee crank which will then mean I can fit the chain device I already have as it won't fit with the redline crank.
I'm also wondering if the travel on the fork can be increased but haven't been able to find any info yet. Will have a look inside when first service is due.

You'd think having just built it the tweaking would be done!

Bike shop did give me an interesting idea and that was when its time to move up to consider putting bmx bars on it and using it as a jump bike. Time will tell


----------



## reath1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Can you please send me more info on the wheel set for this bike? And by the way, Great Looking Bike!


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wheelset is HopePro2 Evo hubs laced to 20" Halo EX3 rims


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Was she pleased with Santa's delivery?


----------



## reath1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks man, I too, am looking for some disc ready 20" wheels and can't really find anything readily available. It appears you spent a little more coin going that route than I am hoping to but it might be the only option.


----------



## reath1 (Nov 29, 2014)

And I hate to keep bugging you on this, but did you get a decent price on the hubs, and wheels? If so, where did you source them?


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

No worries Reath1 we all go through this in the mission to find the right bike and components.
Very few 20" wheels come pre-built and those that do are usually low quality or very expensive

Easy part was getting the hubs as theres various options i.e. Circus Monkey, Hope etc etc
I managed to source a set of HopePro2 Evo's via a non-bike related seller on Ebay who was persuaded to do an early deal at £60 so I got them for a very good price considering I paid circa £160 when I built my own wheels.
The rims were a bit harder to source as they needed to be 32 hole although others say you can go with less spokes and some adventurous spoking patterns which can reduce weight further.
LBS helped with sourcing and we figured that Halo seemed to offer various suitable 20" candidates. We settled on the EX3's which came in at under £60/pair.

LBS then built them up and provided spokes nipples etc all in for £40
That just left skewers and we went with PZ Racing CR63Q which are light and came in at £13
Tyres took some time to source and I managed to find a set of 20x1.85 Schwalbe MowJoe performamce on Amazon which are lightweight £25/ea
Set them up get tubeless using existing 16" tubes and Stans fluid

Total wheel build costs £223 so not cheap but I couldnt really justify putting something.

Weathers not been ideal as its been a bit icey but we went to Manchester National Cycling centre yesterday and rode the trails there.

It was great to see her out and really enjoying the technical bits. The change in bike has boosted her confidence and the 10 speed gearing means she can now get up all the climbs which is were she was struggling previously.
Weather very foggy and icey today but she's already asked if we can go for a ride so again its all positive


----------



## reath1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Griffter18, a HUGE thanks for the details. Yes, I am trying hard to source a decent set of 20" disc wheels and it's not easy. This helps tremendously. That is one great looking bike. I wish I had the funds to build that exact bike for my son. Great job man. I am sure she loves it.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks. It's certainly getting a lot of positive comments when on the car roof and at the trails.
Build was done over several months, should hopefully last her a while and fingers crossed will hold its value as theres not many fs 20" out there.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Beiciwr64 (Oct 2, 2013)

Awsome build OP :thumbsup:
Apology for the hijack 
My son yesterday on his 20.
Not quite finished,waiting on a derailleur hangar and pedals.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Get on to Commencal as tshe frames should ship with fittings for both single speed and deraileur mountings. If you drop them an email they seem pretty good at sorthing things out.
When we got the frame there were no rubber frame grommets for running the cables internally. i dropped them an email and they arrived FOC a week later.

Little un in the photo looks really pleased. Oh to be that age again with gear like this available lol


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

You were saying you were not happy with the cranks..

I got my LBS to order these GT Speed Cranks in 145mm (they make them from 135mm-165mm in 5mm increments). Two piece crank, comes with an External BB and has 104bcd spacing for the 30T!


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheers Moutaingoat can't seem to find these in the uk.

The Microline crank fitted is good but it won't allow fitment of a MRP G3 chain guide which is what I want to fit. This is because the cog fits to the front of the spider, so the spider and bolt is further back and interferes with the bash guard on the G3. Looking at the picture the GT one looks very similar so unless I can find one in the uk to try it would be a risk.

I do know the Shimano Zee crank doesn't have this problem but would need new holes drilling to shorten it to 150. It would also take a race face 30t if needed.
Don't think I need to go below 30t with a 36t out back on 20" wheels.

There may be other crank options including FSA Gamma which can be shortened.
Just haven't had the time yet to look into it and its hard enough trying to prise her off her new bike even to give it a clean lol


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Quick update on the above build.
I managed to get hold of a Shimano Zee crank set off a well know auction site for £40. Cheapest new was £70.
The crank has steel pedal inserts and a large rebate on the back of each arm but isnt hollow and is very similar to deore.
It was dispatched to Highpath Engineering and Chris worked his magic and its been chopped from 170mm down to 135mm.
I believe that they can go as low as 115mm if needed on this crank.

Next job is to fit a 30t gear and the MRP G3 chain device at the weekend.
Photo of chopped crank below


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Great job on the cranks. What do they weight once chopped down to 135mm?


----------



## phatfreeheeler (Mar 3, 2005)

Any updates on this bike griffter18? How's this working for trail riding or is it really a bike for pointing downhill only? I can probably build one light like yours, but it is hard starting with a 3000g frame. I would also start with a 20" fork to lower the front end more. I've explored the geo a ton and I think that it can work fine for my kid, but lets face it, no one would buy that suspension design for their trail bike. However, maybe the shock tune solves this enough to make it work. Any info about the use of this bike for an all around trail bike would be helpful as I'm hitting a wall in buying my first choice in bikes, which was the Propain Frechdax. $1400 for a Lil Shredder frame is a bit beyond what I wanted to spend and they don't publish a geo chart for me to compare fit.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Well after 4+ months of the little one riding this Ive no complaints with either the design or build.
Riding so far has taken us to variuos trail centres where shes ridden blue and red trails without any problems. The slacker geo with the 24" fork helps stability when pointing down. The air suspension makes for a more comfortable ride for her so shes rides longer and doesnt complain about bumps/lumps
Weight doest seem to be an issue and the 10 speed 11/36 x 30 means she get can get up steep sections as well.

Her riding has come on in leaps and bounds and she gets a rel buzz (as do I) when others stop and ask about the build.

The only thing holding her back is me and time, as she wants to be out on the bike every day and wants to do stuff that the big riders are doing hahaha

Yes theres other suspension designs but it works. Yes theres other bikes and the idea of being abke to go 16" & 20" with the same frame is brill if you need it. Ive hot no complaints though.

Best of all ive been trying to persuade MrsG to have a go for the last 6yrs with no joy.
This bikes been a game changer as now MrsG wants to come and play and the 2 of them are now challenging each other. Ive even caught them both surfing mtb technique sites and reading my old bike mags so they can progress faster.
The two of them are now challenging and pushing each other which is great to see.
Down side is MrsG twisted my arm into buying her some new colour coordinated mtb clothes, so its cost a few more £, but that gave me the excuse to treat myself as well lol

In summary. No complaints or regrets 


----------



## CCvitanic (May 20, 2015)

What a beauty ! I´d love to build one of these, but they´re not listed as frame only option in Commencal USA website; did you buy from them ?

Also, do you think the frame / fork will accommodate 24 in wheels, for future proofing ?

Best regards ! I hope she´s enjoying that sweet ride !


----------

